
WebHooks and WebSockets in ASP.NET - nirajs
http://www.entechsolutions.com/hooks-and-sockets-for-web-apps#more-423
======
vyrotek
Good stuff. Has anyone used SignalR before? I imagine it's a lot easier to use
that instead of rolling your own.

<https://github.com/SignalR/SignalR>

~~~
ragesh
Yes, SignalR is awesome. Easy to get started, regular updates and great
support from the devs at jabbr.net.

------
statenjason
[shamelessplug]

If you're in need of a WebSocket library that works on .NET 4.0 or Mono, there
is Fleck[1].

[1]: <https://github.com/statianzo/Fleck>

[/shamelessplug]

~~~
vyrotek
Nice. What sets Fleck apart from the rest?

Edit - Whoa, wait a minute. You're Neumont grad? I'm cohort 9 :)

~~~
statenjason
Cohort 15 ;)

A couple of features:

\- Simple API that requires no inheritance.

\- Mono is a first class citizen in development.

\- Reasonably RFC compliant[1].

\- Proof of concept adapter for SignalR[2].

[1]: <http://statianzo.github.com/Fleck/>

[2]: <https://github.com/davidfowl/SignalR.Fleck>

